# kostenloser Faxempfang

## schachti

Kennt jemand einen Dienst, bei dem man kostenlos Faxe über eine Festnetz-Telefonnummer empfangen kann (also eine eigene Telefonnummer zugewiesen bekommt)?

Bei Arcor kann ich zwar Faxe empfangen, aber nur über eine teure 032-Servicenummer, und zum Testen meiner neuen Fritz!Card würde ich das gerne über eine Festnetznummer (wegen Flatrate) probieren.

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> aber nur über eine teure 032-Servicenummer

 

Naja ... 032 ist an sich keine "teuere Servicenummer" à la 0190 ...  :Smile: . Das einzige was nachteilig ist, dass einige Anbieter Anrufe in 032 nicht mit der Flatrate abrechnen ... (Arcor gehört dazu) ... siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/032

Ich hab gerade mal bei web.de geschaut - aber die sind wirklich nur unter einer Sonderrufnummer zu erreichen

----------

## Necoro

Das hab ich gerade gefunden: http://meine-faxnummer.de/ ... Da kann man eine Festnetznummer bekommen (und wenn man nicht vergisst sofort zum Monatsende wieder zu kündigen sollte es kostenlos sein)...

/edit: Google ftw: http://2mail2.com/index.htm  :Smile:  - mit Berliner Festnetznummer

/edit2:  *Quote:*   

> Der Tarif 2mail2 BASIC ist auf maximal 20 Weiterleitungen von Fax- und Sprachnachrichten
> 
> pro Monat, sowie auf das tif-Format für Grafikdateien begrenzt.

 

Wenns nicht mehr ist, sollte das ok sein

----------

## schachti

ok, danke - wenn ich diese blöde Fritz!Card zum Laufen kriege, teste ich das. Die will nicht mal unter Windows.  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ok, danke - wenn ich diese blöde Fritz!Card zum Laufen kriege, teste ich das. Die will nicht mal unter Windows. 

 

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Vielleicht kann ich helfen. Bei mir lief sie Jahre in meinem 32Bit Gentoo Server und nun einwandfrei im 64Bit Gentoo Server. Sogar mit XEN Kernel.

----------

## schachti

Tja, wenn ich das wüßte... Egal, ob ich es mit Fritz!Fax oder Fritz!Fon probiere - ich bekomme immer "0x3301Protokollfehler Ebene 1", und ISDN Watch zeigt mir an, dass angeblich keine Verbindung besteht. Die Karte (Fritz!Card DSL) ist aber per ISDN-Kabel an den S0-Anschluß der Arcor StarterBox angeschlossen.

----------

## Anarcho

Bist du dir sicher das die Karte nicht kaputt ist? Was sagt denn "capiinfo" unter Linux?

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Schachti,

heisser Tipp: www.sparruf.de

Man findet dort zwar auf den ersten Blick keine Hinweise, wie mans anstellen muss, eine Anleitung dazu gibts aber hier (runterscrollen zu "Bedienungsanleitung für die Einrichtung von Sparruf").

Seit die Telefongesellschaft meiner (gutgläubigen) Wahl beschlossen hat, den Anrufbeantworter mit einer kostenpflichtigen Sonderrufnummer zu belegen, nutze ich Sparruf für den Faxeingang, und kann bisher wirklich nicht klagen  :Smile: 

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## schachti

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du dir sicher das die Karte nicht kaputt ist?
> 
> 

 

Keine Ahnung - habe sie bei ebay ersteigert. Gibt es irgendweine Möglichkeit, dass zu testen? Als Mögliche Fehlerursachen sehe ich derzeit die Karte, das ISDN-Kabel und die Arcor StarterBox.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt denn "capiinfo" unter Linux?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe es bisher nur unter Windows probiert, weil es da erfahrungsgemäß leichter ist, neue Hardware abzutesten.   :Wink:   Kann man mit capiinfo evtl. eine Diagnose stellen?

----------

## schachti

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heisser Tipp: www.sparruf.de
> 
> Man findet dort zwar auf den ersten Blick keine Hinweise, wie mans anstellen muss, eine Anleitung dazu gibts aber hier (runterscrollen zu "Bedienungsanleitung für die Einrichtung von Sparruf").
> ...

 

Danke, werde ich mir ebenfalls mal anschauen!

----------

## Anarcho

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Bist du dir sicher das die Karte nicht kaputt ist?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dann würde ich die Karte dringend in einem anderen Rechner und mit einem anderen Kabel probieren! Als letzte Idee vielleicht noch zu prüfen ob sie in einem anderen PCI Slot funktioniert bzw. ob es IRQ Konflikte gibt.

----------

## schachti

Ich glaube, zumindest das ISDN-Kabel kann ich ausschliessen - mit einem Netzwerkkabel geht es nämlich auch nicht.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Kennt jemand einen Dienst, bei dem man kostenlos Faxe über eine Festnetz-Telefonnummer empfangen kann

 

[OT]

Irritiert das eigentlich nur mich?

Wo ist der Unterschied ob mich jemand auf meiner Festnetznummer anruft oder mir dorthin ein Fax schickt? Beides ist für mich kostenlos...

----------

## schachti

Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht... Es geht doch gar nicht um die Frage faxen oder anrufen...

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Kennt jemand einen Dienst, bei dem man kostenlos Faxe über eine Festnetz-Telefonnummer empfangen kann 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Irritiert das eigentlich nur mich?
> ...

 

Er will quasi jmd emulieren, DEM er was faxt  :Smile:  - und da will er natürlich nix bezahlen für  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   Kennt jemand einen Dienst, bei dem man kostenlos Faxe über eine Festnetz-Telefonnummer empfangen kann 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Irritiert das eigentlich nur mich?
> ...

 

Ja gut aber er hat ja eine Festnetzflat wenn ich das richtig sehe - wozu dann also eine spezielle Nummer?

Ich ruf von einer meiner MSN die andere an (bzw. faxe von MSN-1 zu MSN-2) und gut ists oder nicht? *kopfkratz*

----------

## schachti

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich nicht gleichzeitig ein Fax senden und empfangen kann...

----------

## think4urs11

nö das geht

Ob du jetzt gleichzeitig mit deinem PC-Dealer und deine Holde mit der besten Freundin babbeln oder du dir selbst ein Fax schickst ist der ISDN-Vermittlung schnurz.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wo ist der Unterschied ob mich jemand auf meiner Festnetznummer anruft oder mir dorthin ein Fax schickt? Beides ist für mich kostenlos...

 

Nicht ganz...

Szenario bei mir z.B.:

- Ich bin Kunde bei der Telefongesellschaft mit den roten Haaren (und dem miserablen Kundenservice. Ja, es geht schlimmer als die Telekomiker...)

- Ich habe eine Telefonflatrate, kein Faxgerät, aber eine Voice-/Faxbox, auf die ich ein eingehendes Fax dank Flatrate kostenlos umleiten konnte

- Die Telefongesellschaft beschließt, die Voice-/Faxbox ab sofort auf eine (zwar dem Betreiber selbst gehörende, aber trotzdem) Sonderrufnummer zu legen, für die laut Vertragsbedingungen die Flatrate nicht greift.

- Das führt dazu, dass ich zwar kostenlos telefonieren kann, aber wenn mich jemand in meiner Abwesenheit anruft/anfaxt, bezahle ich für die Weiterleitung...

Durch den Drittanbieter läuft das aber jetzt so:

- Ich bezahle keinen Cent für die freche Sonderrufnummer

- Statt zu kassieren, trägt die Telefongesellschaft jetzt die Kosten für die Weiterleitung der Anrufe an die "normale" Telefonnummer des Drittanbieters  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Naja, ich meine ich weiß nicht, ob die Fritz!Card gleichzeitig senden und empfangen kann. Dass ich mich selbst auf einem anderen Apparat anrufen kann ist klar, aber kann die Fritz!Card ein Fax senden und gleichzeitig ein auf einer anderen Leitung eingehendes Fax empfangen?

Und selbst wenn das theoretisch gehen sollte: Wenn es praktisch beim Testen nicht geht kann ich damit nicht rausfinden, ob der Fehler beim Senden oder Empfangen auftritt oder ob es ein Problem mit der StarterBox ist etc. Daher möchte ich Schritt für Schritt testen...

----------

## Anarcho

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Naja, ich meine ich weiß nicht, ob die Fritz!Card gleichzeitig senden und empfangen kann. Dass ich mich selbst auf einem anderen Apparat anrufen kann ist klar, aber kann die Fritz!Card ein Fax senden und gleichzeitig ein auf einer anderen Leitung eingehendes Fax empfangen?
> 
> Und selbst wenn das theoretisch gehen sollte: Wenn es praktisch beim Testen nicht geht kann ich damit nicht rausfinden, ob der Fehler beim Senden oder Empfangen auftritt oder ob es ein Problem mit der StarterBox ist etc. Daher möchte ich Schritt für Schritt testen...

 

Das Senden an mich selber klappt hier mit der FritzCard PCI wunderbar. Aber du solltest wirklich mal die Karte woanders einbauen.

----------

## schachti

Ist leider nicht so einfach, da nur noch ein alter Linux-Rechner zur Verfügung steht, auf dem kein Windows läuft. Und selbst wenn ich es unter gentoo probieren wollte, steht dem dieser Bug entgegen.

----------

## Kess

Falls es noch wen interessiert: wer einen Web.de-Mailaccount hat (Freemail reicht völlig), kommt automatisch auch in den Genuß einer (vom Festnetz aus) erreichbaren Telefonnummer, hinter der Anrufbeantworter und Faxempfang stecken. Eingegangene Nachrichten werden dann auf Wunsch als Anhang an eine einstellbaren E-Mail-Adresse weitergeleitet. Dem Anrufbeantworter kann man auch sein eigenes Sprüchlein hinterlegen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ist leider nicht so einfach, da nur noch ein alter Linux-Rechner zur Verfügung steht, auf dem kein Windows läuft. Und selbst wenn ich es unter gentoo probieren wollte, steht dem dieser Bug entgegen.

 

Nun, das scheint aber ein lösbares Problem zu sein.

----------

## schachti

Der Bug schon, aber es gibt da noch Bug 202086 - momentan scheint in der Richtung CAPI in gentoo so einiges kaputt zu sein.

----------

